# Dremel Tips?



## hd_darcy (Jun 6, 2013)

I was ready to purchase a dremel until my husband said he had one. He has the 3000 one, however he doesn't have any tips for it. Could anyone tell me which tips are best for nail trimming? I also want to buy the long shaft too. Do the tips work the same on that? Sorry for being clueless! 

Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have always used a coarse sanding band. They come in 2 sizes. Currently I am using the smaller one that might be 1/4" diameter and also have used the larger one that might be 1/2". The bands slide on a drum shaped attachment and you tighten down a screw at the end away from the shaft. Don't use the stones, too fine, and they heat up super fast.

This but I only use the coarse bands.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-Trio-Mandrel-Sand-Bands-6-Pack-TR470/202191125#.UjR0PT_4tfs

No experience with the shaft, sorry.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

How big is your dog? For small dogs, a finer grain will be fine. I have an 80 lb dog and use a 120 grit sanding band on a 1/2" sanding drum mandrel. I'm not sure if this size will fit your dremel - you should be able to search for accessories that match your dremel.

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=407

Grit of the band depends on the size and toughness of your dog's nails, too. Make sure if you're using a professional grade sander that you use the lowest setting to start and only touch to the tip of the nail for a second or so each time. Keeping the sander on the nail for too long can quick the nail pretty fast and cause pain. You'll get the feel of it pretty soon.


----------



## hd_darcy (Jun 6, 2013)

You've all been very helpful, thank you! My dog is a 6 month goldendoodle. She's about 50 pounds right now. I have no idea if the 3000 is a professional one or not, but I will start on the lowest setting. Thanks again!


----------

